# Thinking of Greece



## archie (Aug 5, 2005)

We are thinking of going to Greece in the fall. Anyone have recommendations on a outfitter? Is it worth bringing our bikes? Where is the best place to ride? Would also like some beaches and culture.


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello Archie.
Greece is the best pace for beaches and culture and of course there's the mountain biking.
Check out my website www.epicmtbgreece.com
We are based in a seaside town not far from Athens.
We have a few mountain ranges at our disposal. 
If you have any questions, let me know,

Emily


----------



## Kary (Feb 15, 2004)

*Greece this summer*

I will be in Greece for a month this summer. I am hoping to get away from the family for a while and get some mountain biking in. I will be in Nafpaktos and a few days in Athens. Any places around either of those to rent mountain bikes? Any good trails? 
I tried to find a rental in Nafpaktos a few years ago with no luck. After the drive from Nafpaktos to my mothers horio as well as my father in laws horio I cand beleive no one rides those mountains. 
My family there has no interest in mountain bikes so any help is appreciated.


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

We are based just outside Athens and we can take you riding for a day in the mountains surrounding the city.
Contact me if you want more details.

Emily


----------

